# Your favorite 2011 TdF moments



## OldEndicottHiway (Jul 16, 2007)

Yeeaww...this thread is a bit early but I may not be around much these days to partake in the discussions. So there.

-The nail biting TTT

-seeing the devil still at it

-Farrar finally gettting his first TdF stage win...oh happy day!

-Cavendish flying the big fat finger by climbing like a climber the day after all his accusers accused him of getting beamed up the mountains by Scotty. Hate that mouthy effer but whatever, that was a hell of a ride.

-watching Voeckler dig...over and over again. W0of! Ranks right up there with Tour legend lore.

-watching Contador dig despite knowing he's most liekly toast for top three

-Andy taking that early flier, damn him and the brother he rode in on

-Saxo kits. Yum.

-Garmin's Team effort (special wowzas Hesjedal and Danielson on the last mountain stage...incredible effort)

-there are still drunk Euro dudes running alongside the riders in Speedos and burning the eyeballs of we the viewership

-Phil and Paul. Duh.

-"How 'bout now?"

-Contador smacking the annoying fan upside the head

-Evans Evans Evans win or lose. Wo0t. Cadel brought it this year.

-France having a couple of reasons to cheer this year :thumbsup:

-Some guys getting smacked by a little French car and some barb wire...uh huh. 

-some guy crashing and getting his nose (literally) smashed in but still shows up to race the next day (who was that guy? Kudos to him).

-Sprinters winning mountain stages.  And I'm happy for Norway... especially in light of recent events

-Sanchez. Because I like the name Sanchez. And because I like those traffic cone kits, they make me happy. Come to think of it, so do Cancellara's and Thor's thighs. Those make me happy too

So much more...so many moments. So many teams and riders, bottle fetchers and workhorses sucking it up despite bad luck and bad losses. Thanks guys. 

Thanks Versus. Except for Bobke, your commercials suck.

The Best TdF I've seen in umpteen years, and Lance ain't even in it. 

Until next year y'all, assuming we're all still breathing. Until then, may the trail rise up to meet you.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

The outstanding, gutsy performances and surprises brought on by:
Thor (super, mighty mountain taming Thor)
Evans (_finally_ bringing it)
Farrar
Voeckler (you _gotta_ love this little guy!) 
Hesjedal (he's come a long way since the NORBA days)
Danielson 

While I'm no fan of Contador, I admire his risky attacks.

** I'm hoping none of these great performances will end up being from failed drug tests that will surface in a few weeks. Sadly, this may happen.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

thor
garmin finally getting something together
contador attacking. it was good to see him fight
watching three stages with my parents. they had never seen stage. my mother fell in love with the scenery and thor, my father in awe at the crowds, the climbs, rashes and cars/motos on the road.
tommy v insiring a nation of fans

the bad, yet facinating:
hoogerland peeling himself off barbed wire and continuing the race
the crash filled first week. starting from stage1, positioning had everything to do with the race this year. imagine how different it would be had contador not been held back with just 10k in that stage...
contador swatting a "fan"
vino being carried outta the woods
horner unable to comprehend where he was, what he was doing or that he just chased 35k and finished a stage of the tour 
awarding two combative riders after the media car incident
tommy v inspiring a nation of fans


i come off as sounding like i love contador, but the sport kinda needs him right now. he is the heel. we love to watch him, sometimes hoping he fails. its like lebron and kobe. what favre became his last few seasons. there is talent and skill, but things that happened make you wonder about them. if conti hadnt gone down that first day, or getting shoulder into a curb, i think we might be talking about the first rider since the pirate to take the double. of course there would be speculation, but it would be amazing chatter. people would draw so many similarities between the two, all the way down to their nicknames both beginning with "p." 

and to be quite honest, seeing everyone post here. i love the community the tour creates. it brings out old friends, raises lurkers to posters and sometimes gets a little out of hand, be it comivcally or otherwise. cycling is something a lot of americans dont understand, and seeing everyone throw down here makes cycling feel more mainstream. over the few years i have been following it, i learned a ton from those that post here. i think bj2 thread-dregged the voeckler post i started back in 2007. its funny to see what i wrote back then, as well as who responded and how they responded.


----------



## smartyiak (Sep 28, 2005)

weltyed said:


> i come off as sounding like i love contador, but the sport kinda needs him right now. he is the heel. we love to watch him, sometimes hoping he fails. its like lebron and kobe.


1. Andy's solo attack and Cadel's solo (pretty much) counter. 
2. Hoogerland.

This two instances demonstrate the courage and tenacity that make cycling beautiful and wonderful.

And Contador. I really did not like Contador before this tour. He was very...well...unlikeable. I can't put my finger on it...but, trust me he was unlikeable, BUT:

This tour has shown he is a true champion: 
- giving everything in the face of adversity
- once it was clear he wouldn't win, giving even more and not quitting;
- telling OLN that winning counts, he's not concerned about the podium;
- punching that jack-ass in the face...more riders should do that.

Chapeau to Andy and Cadel and to Contador.

Of course, this will need to be amended tonight with:
- Andy, despite his horrendous TTs of the past, holds off one of the best and wins the Tour by 6 sec, the closest margin ever; OR 
-Cadel gives it his all in the TT and becomes the first Aussie Tour winner.

What looked to be a snoozefest among the favorites turned into the best tour in recent memory.

-Smarty


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Watching Contador get stuck behind the crash. Watching Contador lose time in the TTT. Watching Contador throw his bike in disgust. Watching Contador get his handlebars tangled in someone's saddle and fly out of the peloton, hit a fan and crash.

Schadenfreude for Contador.

Other than that:
Farrar's first win (on 4th of July)
WC winning 2 stages, putting paid to those rainbow stripes
Watching Hoogerland ride on, defiantly.
Vino going for it, but just falling short.
Cadel fighting for every second.


----------



## Hollis (Feb 28, 2004)

my favorite commentator moment,
Phil Liggett calling the TT just said, "This may be a Ding Dong battle."
LOL
I'm still laughing.


----------



## lnin0 (Apr 8, 2002)

Enjoyed the tour this year and the last three days have been some of the best Ive seen. 

I do like some of Voeckler antics; his hair raising descents, crazy faces, tantrums and insane talking to himself. However, I mostly find him to be an annoying nat that someone let in the car and cannot swat out. I get that you do not always have the legs to lead even if your in yellow but the move to call him and his teammate off the front and leave Cadel to chase down Andy on Galibear was not fitting for any maillot jaune. I guess in the end he is the one that paid the price because that move, more so than his poorly judged attempt to single-handedly run down Contador and Schleck the next day, probably made the difference between a podium spot and fourth place. He never rode to win. He rode only to keep hold of yellow if even by a thread.

Having never been a fan of Contador I will say I have found new respect for him. In this day and age it is next to impossible to compete for the Giro and still be competitive against guys who have done nothing but prep for the TdF. Yet he gave it a go and not to bad a one at that. Even as a broken man he went out and spilled his soul all over Alpe d'Huez only to find it ran out 2km from the top. He would wake up again and do it all over in the ITT and that is the kind of courage that makes legends. 

While Andy provided a lot of drama for this years TdF, one thing became glaringly obvious. He suffers from SAS - spoiled athlete syndrome. I know it wasn't in Frank's legs this year but I would to have loved to see the team and family fireworks that happened should events fall on Frank's side and not Andy's. Would it be another LeMond/Hinault tantrum on the side of a mountain? So many times in this TdF I saw an Andy think he was entitled. Did he really get angry at a Euskaltel rider for stealing "his" points on the Telegraphe. Sure, you might have done some work (although it was mostly Contador to that point) but that doesn't entitle you to anything - especially when the Euskaltel rider is watching out for his own teammate Sammy Sanchez. This is a race, not the preordained crowning of Andy Schleck. And it was all big talk at the end of the stage as well. How Cadel wouldn't help Andy chase down Contador but in the end Andy had the last laugh because Cadel couldn't drop him either. Considering Cadel had been double teamed all week by the brother's Schleck or the Spanish duo why on earth did he fell Cadel had any obligation to a rider ahead of him in the standings? 

In the end the stout little man from Ausie was the little engine that could. The little engine that had to claw back everything with little help from his team or competitors. Cadel is not a fighter who is going to serve up a lot of quick jabs or a big uppercut to knock you out. He takes a cool hand luke approach and no matter how many times you try and smack him down he keeps getting up. Again and again he was smacked down and again and again he kept on standing there. He was the immovable rock and in the end it is he who can crack the last smile. Knowing all to well this year they all got lucky that Contador spread himself to thin and that there might not be another chance.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

Many TDF Heros: 

Rolland-the future of french cycling
Contador-the ruthless animator
Andy-the best attack ever
Danielson-unexpected American flag bearer
Voelker-pure guts
Cadel-deserving champ


----------



## Chef Tony (Mar 2, 2004)

So many inspiring moments-
-Thor's 2 wins, especially his break in the mountains
- Farrar winning on the 4th: why write a script when reality beats it every time?
-Voelkler, again and again and again. That trip into the parking lot cost him a podium spot.
- Contador, never settling even when he knew he was out. Hey, 3rd place on the last 3 & hardest days!
- Rolland, between him and Voelkler, a great vindication for Europcar.

By far, the best Tour in many years!


----------



## godot (Feb 3, 2004)

I'll remember Cadel winning
Andy on the Galibier (sp?)
That's about it

I think this was the best last week of the Tour in a while, I wasn't that fired up about the rest of it. The Alps were great, the Pyrenees not so much.


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

Thor because it's like watching a lineman score a touchdown ;p 

Andy's ride on the gallibier. 

Contador attempting to get Alpe d'Huez for the pride of it. 

Not sure why but I couldn't get excited about Cadel. It seems he was too calculating and not explosive like Andy and Contador this year. And he just waited for the ITT. I know it's his strenght but I feel the french have a point about panache. 

The crash, I know it's terrible to say that, did make some stages more entertaining. I guess it's hard to go against human nature of enjoying that kind of stuff. 

Hoogerland finishing was cool. And HoogerlandTFU being my new moto from now on when I'm trying to take it easy.


----------



## Mr. Bill (Oct 3, 2007)

Tor Hushovd attacking, catching the break, passing it, and taking the stage. Edge of my seat; heart pounding.

Ligget and Sherwen not realizing that the Schleck/Evans group was right behind Contador/Sanchez on the downhill - I think it was stage 17 - and essentially counting them out right before they appeared around the bend, merged with Contador/Sanchez, and took the same time.


----------



## sometimerider (Sep 21, 2007)

It was an outstanding tour.

I just read some great news from Jens' blog:

_But anyway, another Tour is over and to finish on a high note I would just like to let you all know that I am going to talk to my team manager tonight or tomorrow and tell him that I would like to ride another year! I’ve been thinking about it and I’m ready!_

(There are some other interesting bits in that blog.)


----------



## poppy (May 29, 2006)

So many great moments this year
Thor both stage wins, power and tactics.
Contador fight regardless of his fading chances and showing everyone how great he is (i guess im the only fan here...)
the look of cadel face this morning before his ride, to me he look like he know he is going to win this tour.

Can't wait to next year tour...


----------



## TheDon (Feb 3, 2006)

Great Tour
Thor was amazingthe first two weeks, holding on to the yellow, winning two stages, showing us what the rainbow jersey means.

The GC battle was boring up until Thursday then what-a-race!


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

The highlight for me was stage 19 giving what it promised. It was exciting and demanding. Getting to go to stages 18,19, and 20 was something I will never forget. I had my picture taken with the devil at the base of Alpe d'Huez which was awesome.

The bad was the three hour traffic jam getting out of Bourg d'Oisans. Made getting to the hotel a late affair.


----------



## ocean-ro (Nov 23, 2009)

Thor de France
Cadel-yellow in Paris
Voeckler defending yellow jersey
Horner -zombie ride
A.Schleck -short again
Contador -booed and cheered
Great TdF!!!


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

*Hoogerland=HTFU Andy=STFU*

TV never got me as excited as when I was yelling my head off at the French TV car for knocking over Flecha and Hoogerland. Man that's two tough MOFO's.

Cadel wasn't flashy, but he did the job. As Kipling would say, he kept his head while all those about him were losing theirs. Look at the last mountain stages, Andy and Berty and Franky looking at each other more than the road ahead, TV flopping around with his tongue hanging out, and Cadel sitting there calmy mashing away. He knew what he had to do and did it.

I wanted to like Andy after his big win but jeez can't he lay off the whining? I do NOT like Schleck Inc. And can't see myself ever liking them. 

Cav, the minute someone beats him he's no good, all washed up, he's lost too much weight, whatever. To all those who were going nuts over Farrar after he beat Cav, uh where is Farrar now? I like Cav.

Bert, the only guy who gets more abuse than Cav. Running on fumes but he still tried. I liked him before just because he was cycling's anti-hero, along with Cavendish. I think his efforts add credibility to Cadel Evans' win. Now I like him.

Fabian aka Spartacus...was he even there? I saw him a few times in the Schleck train but never leading. Eighth in the TT? Is he still pouting over his crappy Classics campaign?


----------



## caak (Jun 15, 2009)

Agree with all of the above, but listening to the Australian National Anthem being played with Cadel on top of the podium will be one of my most memorable sporting moments to date.


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Great list, OEH...I got to watch more this year (in a language I understood) & I really thought there were great moments throughout.

Chapeau to the organizers for picking a course that really did challenge the riders--I loved the inclusion of those country lane segments--they even managed to squeeze in a little section for the time trial--and it added to the sense that you were watching the same Tour of yesteryear.

Thor winning two mountain stages--old age defeats youth and skill. (Did I mention that one side of my family is Norwegian?) Then Boasenhagen--aka "Eddie Boss"-- what can't he do?

Pierre Rolland--as you said, as cool as running down to the coffee shop to get a latte in the Pyrenees to dicing with Contador and Sanchez on the Alpe d'Huez and he seems to be a sweet modest guy. For that matter, a clutch of young French dudes hanging in--could be a renaissance for French cycling. 

Tony Martin's absolutely blistering TT--wow.

Voekler in no-mans land up the climb--the little French engine that almost could--tactically suspect, but an awesome display of will over body.

More too--but I'm for bed.


----------



## husonfirst (Jul 15, 2006)

Flecha and Hoogerland finishing out the stage after a horrific crash caused by the media car. Hoogerland's cycling shorts were torn to shreds by the barbed wire. Good thing the team car had extras.

Voeckler and his attacks. In this Tour, it paid off and he was able to wear yellow for over a week.

Andy's attack on stage 18.


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Every stage Voeckler defended yellow was about as inspirational as anything I can remember seeing. His final time trial was also a heroic effort.
Cadel's maturity in having a plan, sticking to it, and not panicking when simpletons like me were screaming "attack" at the t.v.
Alberto's final efforts. He was probably hampered by his Giro win, he was constantly booed, yet he gave it his all to the end. That makes up for Andy's whining and the dropped chain incident last year imho. Call them even 
I love watching every stage where a rider who doesn't win much gets that chance to stand on the podium. Sprint finishes where the favorite always wins bore me.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The moment I won't forget from this tour was watching Cadel finally take charge of his own destiny on stage 18. Andy was up the road and nobody in the chasing peloton would help Cadel. Knowing he needed to get some time back he drug the whole freaking chase group up the mountain riding off most of them including Contador off his wheel.

That was just so freaking AWESOME to watch. No accelerations, just a tempo so high only a few could stay with him and that was only because they sucked his wheel the whole way up...which is what everybody complained about when it came to Cadel. 

That to me was the day Cadel grew up and became a "Tour De France Champion!"

I loved watching Thor win his stages as well as Gilbert...He ability to win the shorter uphill finishes is amazing. 

The first weeks crashes were crazy and changed the tour more than most might be willing to admit. Having so many GC contenders crash out in the first week made it a 4 horse race...though even if they had stayed in I think Cadel wins it anyway, maybe even by a larger margin because the Schlecks would have had more people to worry about and Cadel would have possibly had more help.

Overall though...the most memorable tour in the last 4-5 years for sure.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*ahem, ahem, ahem*



francois said:


> Many TDF Heros:
> 
> Rolland-the future of french cycling
> Contador-the ruthless animator
> ...


Best attack ever???????

put down the pipe francois. NOTHING, and I mean NOTHING will ever match Merckx 69 over the Tourmalet, 140 K including over the Aubisque on his own. Brief description via Wiki below

Merckx won the 17th stage, over four cols from Luchon to Mourenx by eight minutes after riding alone for 140 km. He climbed the col du Tourmalet in a small group including Roger Pingeon and Raymond Poulidor, having dropped Felice Gimondi. On the final bend to the summit, Merckx attacked and opened a few seconds. By the foot of the col d'Aubisque he had more than a minute and by the top eight minutes. He maintained the pace for the remaining 70 km to Mourenx, an industrial town near Pau. Antoine Blondin wrote of la planète Merckx. In L'Équipe Jacques Goddet wrote simply







geez.....


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Was it stage 18 that Voeckler pulled his radio ear piece out and flung it to the ground? I still smile when I think about that.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

I think if anything sums up this Tour, it is the SAS motto: "Who Dares, Wins".

Thor dared and proved sprinters can win mountain stages.
Thommy dared and showed that the French don't always wave a white flag (immediately).
Andy dared and displayed one of the most exciting escapes in a long time (but should have dared more on decents).
Contador dared and showed you can punch a surgeon in the face and get away with it
Cadel dared to take on his critics, work with his team and summons up mental and physical determination we haven't seen in a long time.

The TdF dared to clean up its image, construct the tour to maintain excitement to the end, and no doubt kept the sponsors (and therefore pro cycling) the biggest winner of all.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 2001)

atpjunkie said:


> Best attack ever???????
> 
> geez.....


Hey man, I was born in 1990 . I didn't mean ever. I just mean ever in my feeble mind.

Merckx in 69.... I shall check it out!

fc


----------



## cheddarlove (Oct 17, 2005)

I loved it when Andre Greipel beat Cavendish head to head in the sprint!

I loved watching Voeckler constantly being able to stick with the favorites and shocking everyone. I don't think he had the staying power to attack (though I heard he tried once or twice) so following the bigger names was what he needed to do and he did it well enough to keep 4th in the freaking awesome Tour De France!! 

The guys crying. Every time one of the cried or teared up, I did too. 
This was my favorite Tour since 2003!


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Tyler's win
Voeckler fighting to keep yellow. I have never seen the yellow jersey honored the way he honored it this Tour.
Contador's attacks. This guy is one of the most exiting riders in the peloton.
Cadels' sweet victory. 
 Thor's win in the Pyrenees. 
Pierre Roland hugging Voeckler at the top of Plateau de Beille. It's not often you see a domestique show affection for his team leader after dragging him up a mountain.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

The agony on the faces of the competitors in the last couple kilometers of the Galibier and Alpe d'Huez stages. There were no angels of the mountains. Just grunting, sweating, suffering mortals.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

nOOky said:


> Sprint finishes where the favorite always wins bore me.


After years of track and road racing, just _watching_ a sprint brings back a flood of memories and associated physical reactions. Every mass sprint I watch creates adrenalin and makes my heart pound. Not boring at all.


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

my favourite moment was when andy schleck didnt win the tour de france


----------



## krott5333 (Oct 2, 2009)

Voeckler being so tired that he was unable to get off his bike
Horner not knowing where he was but still being able to finish the stage
Hoogerland being a badazz and inspiring me to HoogerlandTFU


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

My favorite moments have already been mentioned...

However my favorite moment is going to Alberto..
When he cracked and slumped and just couldn't hold the wheels of Cadel and company. Showed he was human.. However the next day he showed that he was still strong so good for him fighting back.


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Of the many things already listed, I think the one that struck me was the roar of the crowd as Voekler started the TT.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Voeckler's tour is what I will remember most.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

The smiles on Thor's face when putting on the yellow jersey, the two stage wins and the team win presentation in Paris.


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Great Tour - the best for 20ish years. Virtually every stage was gripping. 
My highlights:
Cadel and Cav winning the Yellow and Green - the two most hated riders beating the pretty boys.
Hoogerland and Voeckler - heroic efforts.
Boassen Hagen and Tony Martin showing us that they are here to stay.
Geraint Thomas flying the flag for Wales.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*The Photograph over my daughters crib*



francois said:


> Hey man, I was born in 1990 . I didn't mean ever. I just mean ever in my feeble mind.
> 
> Merckx in 69.... I shall check it out!
> 
> fc


when she was a baby was Merckx 69 going over the Tourmalet. (instead of typical religious icon)
His DS is standing through the sunroof with a "WTF is he doing?" look on his face.

Eddy attacked just before the top of the Tourmalet, 140 k from the finish. It destroyed Gimondi, and Poulidor and others were chasing.
Eddy's awesome descending skills gave him a minute at the bottom of the hill, "Who cares, he's 100 plus K from the finish" By the time he went over the next Col it was 8 minutes, he then held that gap alone for the final 70K. It is why he won all 3 jerseys that year. Absolutely crushing performance.

Only thing that comes close in the modern era was Zabriskie's solo in the Vuelta (2004). 162K by himself.
You were alive for that one, yes?


----------



## PRB (Jun 15, 2002)

atpjunkie said:


> Only thing that comes close in the modern era was Zabriskie's solo in the Vuelta (2004). 162K by himself.


Stage 15, 1994 TdF....Eros Poli goes away with 171km remaining and takes the stage.



> "Eros Poli is best remembered for his 1994 Tour de France stage 15 win of Mont Ventoux after a 106 mile solo escape. Eros, at 6 feet 4 inches and 187 pounds, was not a prospect to win one of the most difficult and famous climbs in the Tour de France. He escaped, however, from the peloton very early on and, under conditions of searing heat, arrived at the base of Mont Ventoux with a 22 minute lead. Steadily, the chase pack of climbers began taking back time. Arriving at the final 300 meters of the climb where the grade is 11% the lead had dwindled to 4 minutes. Eros survived Mont Ventoux and then hammered the descent to arrive in Carpentras to an incredible win by 3 minutes and 39 seconds ahead of Pantani and Virenque. His escape and victory earned him the nickname “Monsieur Ventoux”.


http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/01/journey-to-mont-ventoux-france.html


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Cardboard cutout of DZ.


----------



## coop (Jun 8, 2008)

Tommy D dropping F-bombs and other articulate cuss words in an interview with cyclingnews right after the stage 20 ITT!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

- some very amazing castles
- atop a fairybook landscape
- with 189 guys hauling ass across it like only the Tour de France can
- balls-out on skinny little roads into villages with blind tight corners on slimy asphalt
- then back out into the fields with the wind blowing 
- and ramping it up to warp factor 11 for the run-in


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

spookyload said:


> The highlight for me was stage 19 giving what it promised. It was exciting and demanding. Getting to go to stages 18,19, and 20 was something I will never forget. I had my picture taken with the devil at the base of Alpe d'Huez which was awesome.
> 
> The bad was the three hour traffic jam getting out of Bourg d'Oisans. Made getting to the hotel a late affair.


does Didi charge for photos? 

is his b.o. as bad as legend tells?


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

-The yellow jersey leading out Tyler winning on the 4th

-Thor trying to suppress a smile through the last k of his breakaway win

-GC men attacking and getting time on downhills and medium mountains stages

-Tommy V literally wrestling his bike up the last few mountains to keep yellow as long as possible

-Contador showing some weakness, having to fight, and looking somehow better for it

-Andy pulling off a 60k mountain breakaway

-A real race with several men fighting tooth and nail to the end, as opposed to getting slaughtered by an extraterrestrial

-A previously unknown domestique who had been destroying himself through the mountain stages to protect his leader being given the go ahead by his broken captain to fly and win the on the most prestigious mountain in professional cycling 

-Tommy D riding his first TDF at 33 and getting a top 10

-A GC favorite having a mechanical, getting left behind by his competitors, and rather than deciding to complain about it deciding to HTFU and chase them all back down and win the TDF. 

-The ITT was awesome but for my money, the ride of the tour was Cadel chasing on stage 18. He won the tour that day by his own strength with no help from anyone. It was awesome.


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

for me its all about Voeckler. Thomas Voeckler was what I enjoyed the most. From his surprising attacks and daring, to his yelling and antics. I enjoyed many things about this tour but Thomas Voeckler has to be number one.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

BicycleBastard said:


> for me its all about Voeckler. Thomas Voeckler was what I enjoyed the most. From his surprising attacks and daring, to his yelling and antics. I enjoyed many things about this tour but Thomas Voeckler has to be number one.


+11'ty
I love watching his determined, never give up spirit. He must be absolutely _loved_ in France more than ever.


----------



## cityeast (Sep 16, 2004)

Tig said:


> +11'ty
> I love watching his determined, never give up spirit. He must be absolutely _loved_ in France more than ever.


I think if any one word can describe what has made this tour special, it's "emotion". I've seen more emotion in this tour than any in the last decade. I'll give french television their credit...the coverage was so good, so up-close, you could feel the pain on every climb, you could share the ecstasy of victory only moments later to do the same with the despair of the defeated. We watched the walking wounded push themselves through the pain, tears of agony and joy flowed in equal amounts. And above all, their was respect for one another, for even the winner knew it was the efforts of his competitors than made him a true champion. 

You'd swear that it wasn't just the Schlecks who were brothers, every team was a brotherhood under the brotherhood of the Tour. 

Can^t wait for next year


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*awesome addition PRB*



PRB said:


> Stage 15, 1994 TdF....Eros Poli goes away with 171km remaining and takes the stage.
> 
> http://italiancyclingjournal.blogspot.com/2007/01/journey-to-mont-ventoux-france.html


geez forgotten all about that one, mostly because he was a stagiare, I guess. Should have remembered it just because of his size and the Ventoux


----------



## CalgaryDave (Jan 7, 2002)

thechriswebb said:


> -A GC favorite having a mechanical, getting left behind by his competitors, and rather than deciding to complain about it deciding to HTFU and chase them all back down and win the TDF.
> 
> -The ITT was awesome but for my money, the ride of the tour was Cadel chasing on stage 18. He won the tour that day by his own strength with no help from anyone. It was awesome.



There's my vote for TdF top moment(s).


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

Best save-............Voeckler overcooks a turn, takes flight over a 1 meter ledge and slams the brakes into a private parking area.


----------



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> does Didi charge for photos?
> 
> is his b.o. as bad as legend tells?


He is the friendliest guy you could meet. He does not charge for photos, and is more than happy to pose with as many folks come up as possible. His B.O. wasn't bad when we saw him, but I know he was camping at a place at Alpe d'Huez with showers. He is living in a RV for the whole race, and often times doesn't have access to showers or laundry, so sometimes it does get bad I would imagine. He is a huge crowd favorite. Folks had him signing stuff, giving him baked goods, drinking a glass of wine with him...you name it. 

Side note...he is taller than I thought he would be too. I am 5'9" and he was much taller than me.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

My main memorable moment this year was watching all 21 stages of the TdF for the first time. I started cycling earlier this year. As a result, I have also started following the racing now. It's a new passion. My highlight was Stage 18. Being in awe of Andy Schleck going it alone so early in the stage and watching the peleton panic a bit. Cadel Evans taking the responsibility of tracking him down. Andy finishing atop the Galibier and Cadel not quitting. Courageous stuff!


----------



## LittleRoadBiker (Sep 4, 2008)

I think I'll remember more from this Tour than almost any I've watched in the past. Thor's inspiring performances, Andy obtaining yellow to only to take 2nd, again. The crashes, oh the crashes. They keep replaying the video clip of the car hitting the two riders, I cringe every single time. I never thought in my life I would see professional bike riders being hit by a car on a closed road, still unbelievable. And who could not have loved Cadel's performance? I still wish he would have won the TT as well as taken yellow, but I'm sure he's happy either way. 

I was surprised at Andy's performance (or lack there of) in the time trial. I know it isn't his specialty, but he stated that he had gotten better than previous years. I didn't see that at all, if anything, he was worse. Now, I'm not trying to discredit his performance, he's an amazing bike rider. He really does needs to improve his TT if he wants to win Yellow though.


----------



## jwcurry83 (Jun 21, 2010)

Three moments stand well above the rest IMO:

1) Andy's early attack in the Alps, and holding off everyone for the stage win: This will go down as ONE of the most gutsy attacks in recent history.
2) Cadel dragging the entire peloton up the Alps to save his Tour: Enough said, the man is a beast!
3) Hoogerland finishing the stage after hitting the barbed-wire fence (thanks to the french TV car): 99.99% of riders would not touch a bike for a month after taking a crash like he did.. and he finished the stage... hats off


----------



## MX304 (Nov 25, 2010)

I have only followed the tour closely for a couple of years, but this was the best I have seen. For me the highlights were:

Cadel's win
Thors tenacity
Hoogerland absolutely defining HTFU
Sprinters still kicking some butt in the mountains
Contador's never say die attitude and boxing skills
Cavendish's Twitter humor


----------



## Zeekster64 (Dec 23, 2010)

-I loved seeing Contador squirm, I can't stand that guy. 


What I didn't like was Shleck's runner-up position...yet again. He reminds me of a Croatian Tennis player, Goran Ivanisevic, who kept losing in the finals. He was notorious for being a runner-up. Eventually he did win Wimbeldom in 2001 and it all seemed worth it. I'd like to see the same for Schleck , for him to finally stop being second because let's face it, second sucks.


----------



## Michael15 (Aug 17, 2010)

When Jens told the camera guy to "get the #@[email protected] out of his face"


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Hushovd and Voekler both riding their *arses *off and defending the Yellow Jersey for longer than conventional wisdom thought they could.

Andy attacking early on Col d Izourd and staying away up to Galibier for the stage win and a big two minute time gain over then next GC guys.

Evans chasing hard and reeling back almost two minutes of Andy's maximum advantage. Saved his Tour.

Contador backfisting the a-hole dressed as a doctor.

Young Pierre Rolland dropping Contador and Sanchez on Alpe d'Huez for the stage and the future of French cycling.


----------



## Mordy (Aug 30, 2006)

Michael15 said:


> When Jens told the camera guy to "get the #@[email protected] out of his face"


Not only that but after crashing twice he led the lead group up the last climb for a long ways.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

TerryB posted a link to this excellent photo gallery:

http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/07/tour-de-france-2011---part-1/100105/
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/07/tour-de-france-2011---part-2/100114/


----------



## mtbnutty (Feb 13, 2003)

Creakyknees said:


> TerryB posted a link to this excellent photo gallery:
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/07/tour-de-france-2011---part-1/100105/
> http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/07/tour-de-france-2011---part-2/100114/




Terrific!!!

Looks like Thomas V is going to really, really enjoy that kiss in pic. #38.


----------



## Brad the Bold (Jun 8, 2010)

Creakyknees said:


> TerryB posted a link to this excellent photo gallery:
> 
> http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/07/tour-de-france-2011---part-1/100105/
> http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/07/tour-de-france-2011---part-2/100114/


Holy crap! @ Hoogerland getting untangled from that fricken barbed wire fence and riding on dripping blood.

Those pictures are awesome!


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

this is the first Tour I've watched from start to finish. 

greatly entertaining...really enjoyed every stage, even the ones with minimal drama.

one thing I'll remember is tuning in day after day and being amazed to see Robin Williams wearing the yellow jersey...


----------



## early one (Jul 20, 2010)

So you show up for your Sunday ride and see this....https://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/infocus/tdf072611/s_t36_24022485.jpg


----------



## BicycleBastard (Mar 5, 2011)

early one said:


> So you show up for your Sunday ride and see this....https://cdn.theatlantic.com/static/infocus/tdf072611/s_t36_24022485.jpg


Holy cheddar biscuits Batman! Thats intimidating.


----------



## GiantTCR (Jul 6, 2006)

The moment I loved was when Cadel realized he needed to go to preserve his chances. Second one is JH summersaulting into the fence after the cars hit the riders, shocking and memorable.


----------



## Dajianshan (Jul 15, 2007)

6) Tyler Ferrar taking a stage.
5) Thor's winning ways.
4) Contador's Stage 19 attack. It may have saved the race for Evans. 
3) Hoogerland's Comeback
2) Andy Schleck's Stage 18 and Contador's pooper at the end as he showed he was mortal. 
1) Voeckler's effort to retain the yellow jersey for one more day and nearly collapsing after holding 15 seconds on Schleck.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

*One for the Cav haters*

I think it was the first alpine stage. Cav was struggling off the back and a teamate, possibly Bernie Eisel, dropped back and poured water over him. Cav laboured on and the teamate proceeded to ride away from him with BOTH hands off the bars!


----------



## fdrmz (Jul 28, 2011)

the great attack of andy on the alps and when contador punched that fan


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thor - awesome defense of the jersey and awesome stage wins. Awesome job of making the rainbow jersey look good. There were a few times that I caught myself saying "really?! Holy sh1t, awesome!"
Evans - He was good and consistent. Good for him. I honestly didn't think he would get it.
Contador - like him or not he still put in an impressive effort and really tried. 
Voelkler - seriously. 
Farrar - way to go.


----------



## kmunny19 (Aug 13, 2008)

Voekler's last podium stand in yellow. you could see he knew for real that it would be his last, that the tour was one alps stage too long, and that the next day he just couldn't pull it off again. he seemed to really be soaking in the moment and enjoying it, not in a sad or disappointed way, but just loving that last moment in the sun.


----------

